# DD using my arm as a pillow



## Petite Mama (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a FTM to my 8 week old daughter. We practice attachment parenting, I do breastfeed but have to use an at the breast supplementer because I have low milk supply due to suspected IGT.

DD often falls asleep while breastfeeding and that's the only way we've been able to get her to sleep in the evening. I have to lay onto the bed very slowly so that I don't wake her. If she wakes up, I have to start all over again by filling the SNS & getting the tube in her mouth. I feel like getting her to sleep and day to day life in general would be so much easier if I was a "normal" breastfeeding mom










When I lay back in bed, her head is still resting on my arm & if I remove my arm she wakes up. Last night, I tried removing my 4 different times and each time she woke up and I had to SNS her to sleep again. Am I doing permanent damage to her neck & developing body by letting her lay on my arm?


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I'm not aware of any studies that address this issue, but I wanted to share that I've done it off and on with both kids (now ages 18m and 4y) and they don't have any problems related to it (that I know of!).

I also wanted to offer that we have the same problem getting out of bed and getting the baby to sleep and we don't have to use an SNS! I think some babies are just really light sleepers and/or really need to suckle to sleep. What if you just let your baby nurse without the tube for those subsequent wake-ups? Would that make things easier?

You may wish to cross-post this in Breastfeeding to see if the folks there have any more good ideas.

Best of luck, mama--I know it's hard. :hug


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

My son used my arm as a pillow for a long time. I had to make sure his head was back...I was really nervous that his chin would be on his chest and he wouldn't be able to breathe well. I got used to not moving during the night! There was only one time that I woke up and he was off of my arm and up against my body, but he was fine. We did get a VERY firm mattress after he was born because I was not convinced he was safe on our softer mattress.

Also, I am a low supply mama too and I know how hard it is. One of these days, your LO might not have to be supplemented at night...she might make it through just snacking. When we got to that point with DS, it was terrific! Also, my DH would often give my son a bottle until he fell asleep and then lay him directly in my arms. Maybe there is some way to get some help? Maybe your partner can finger feed sometimes and you can sleep? It's gotta be hard getting up and doing the SNS EVERY time she wakes!


----------



## Petite Mama (Aug 28, 2011)

To-Fu-I've tried letting her suck at the breast without the tube, unfortunately it doesn't work because my supply is so low, she quickly gets all the milk that I have. Sleeping is going much better now, she is almost 20 weeks and she typically wakes 2-3 times a night now but will give us at least (knock on wood) a 4 hour window of sleep. She no longer uses my arm as a pillow.

Gemasita-I have seriously low supply, as in 1-2 ounces a day total. There have been a handful of times when my breast has been enough for her and those have been some of the sweetest moments I've experienced as a mom... just seeing her be satisfied by the amount that I had. Its happened when she's been asleep for about 5 hours or so and my breasts have built up just enough to lull her back to sleep.


----------



## Kolache (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel like I could've written your post! My daughter is 12 weeks and she also uses my arm for a pillow (lying on her side). It's how she sleeps best and it feels safest to me, so I don't mess with it.

I also must supplement during the day, but my supply at night is much better. I wish the same for you!


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm right there with you! My 6 week old does this, and my back and shoulder are KILLING me. No supply issues, but what has worked ok for the first part of the night is to very slowly slide my arm out while supporting her head with my other hand, and slowly lowering it. It's like tai chi, the motion is so slow. At least I get the first stretch without her in my arms.


----------

